#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Pós Outorga SCM

## mineirinho

Prezados senhores 

Seu provedor ainda não possui registro no *CFT*, *CREA* e *ANATEL*? 
*Eu posso te ajudar!*🤝

*Evite multas!*❌
Regularize agora mesmo o seu provedor!!
Atuação em todo Brasil!🇧🇷

Meu nome é Diogo e trabalho com regularização de provedores.

Somente R$400,00 (mensais), seu provedor legalizado com Responsável Técnico, DICI e FUST junto a Anatel. 

*Credenciamento (*Dispensa de Autorização*) = R$300,00 – (Valor Único)

*Responsável Técnico* - R$300,00 (Mensais)

*Pós credenciamento – R$100,00 (Mensais)

* Substituição de responsabilidade técnica valor promocional de R$250,00 (mensais)

*Seu provedor legalizado perante a Anatel, CFT ou CREA.

*MARTINS Telecom Assessoria 

Email: [email protected]

(17) 98164-8230(Whatsapp)

Diogo Machado Martins

----------

